# Question for Chief's Administrators, and HR people



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm curious about something... with most "regular" jobs, one of the things they tell you when applying is to follow up after you send in your application/resume/letter and after an interview to show your interest and all that happy stuff. I've found that anything in the LE field seems contrary to this as far as the application process goes. Ok, not contrary, but just not needed. It seems that applicants are on a conveyor belt (best comparison I could come up with). Any call to show interest is a wasted call. Your status is based on your application, tests (if applicable), interview, and background (education and experience)- your qualifications, not your interest. Am I off base thinking this? This is based on actual experiences, not assumptions. The same would apply to a follow-up letter (following up an interview- e.g. "thank you" letter)

Just looking for feedback one way, the other, or for other peoples' opinions.

Thanks


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

extremesgs said:


> Your status is based on your application, tests (if applicable), interview, and background (education and experience)- your qualifications, not your interest.


You have to show "your interest" in your interview. :shock:


----------



## radiocop (Sep 15, 2002)

I haved served as oral board interviewer and background investigator for my department. In small agencies, such as mine, we do not have a human resources division. All of the work related to the hiring of new officers is done by police personnel. As such, we have other responsibilities. It would not be possible for us to answer every follow up inquiry from prospective employees. dimen24 is correct, your time to shine is in the interview process. I cannot emphasize the importance of interviewing well. Prepare yourself; know the community in which you've applied (how many officers are on the dept, what kind of calls do they frequently get, town population, etc etc). Don't be overconfidant, but don't be intimidated by oral boards either. If you don't get hired after interviewing, I wouldn't see any problem with contacting someone who served on the board and asking how you could've done better. Look at each interview as valuable experience in learning the police hiring process. Good luck.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Radiocop,

I was just curious to know how important is it to know exact Chapters and sections? I went to an interview a few months back and crashed on this part. I know the elements well, just don't have the Ch's and Sec's memorized. I used to work PT for another department and most of the Officers referred to the Ch./sec. listing at the station after they arrested someone.


----------



## dimen24 (Sep 25, 2003)

Well unless you got a real good memory or frequently use those Ch's and Sec's, mental attrition starts to set in like anything else. Were you expected to know them or did you just feel like you should have been refering to them also?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It appeared that they expected me to know the Ch's and Sec's as they shook their heads when I didn't know... I got caught of guard as the first bunch ( I can't even recall them now) were various mundane MGL's then when they got to the more obvious ones - which I did know - I had brain freeze at that point. I gave alot of wrong guesses and "I don't know"'s. I know I did excellent with the scenarios and integrity Q's before, then the MGL's came around - oh boy! Talk about a hot seat! :roll:


----------



## radiocop (Sep 15, 2002)

You would do well to know the more common chapters and sections when going to an interview. Ones that deal with domestic violence, motor vehicle laws, and laws of arrest (very important to know when you can effect an arrest). If you know the ones that are frequently used in the course of doing the job, you should be OK. No one is expected to know each and every chapter and section, so I wouldn't try to memorize all the MGLs. Find the stats of the department you're trying to get hired by and see what kind of crimes they deal with most often. Those are the ones you'll want to know.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks radiocop!

Yeah, I do know the common ones. But like I said, by the time those rolled around I guess I was nervous from missing the previous bundle of MGL's and was thrown for a loop. I've never left a job interview feeling so retarded. I usually do quite well, I was caught off guard big time.

Another issue I think was that some of the MGL's they were referring to I never really had to use as a PT'er in another town. But my previous dept actually had residents unlike the little hick town I interviewed with so we had better things to worry about.


----------

